# Horrific wiper judder



## m0bov

Some of you might have seen this thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395321

Well, after the rain today its worse than ever, the juddering is so bad I had to wiper manually as it was so noisy.

Not really sure what I can do other than remove all the Cquartz product and try it bare.

Is it worth using the Ceriglass on a pad with the da? I dont want to risk leaving maring to the glass.

I also have some meths, so is it worth cleaning the glass with the machine and then easure and then clean the blades with it??

Never had these issues before!

James


----------



## neilmcl

Could try another make of wiper, what car is it?

My old car's OEM wipers were made by Valeo but I when I changed them over to Bosch I noticed the rubber blade itself was slightly thicker than the OEMs. This resulted in quite bad judder, so much so I binned them and went back to Valeo ones.


----------



## m0bov

Its a skoda octavia, 2009. I put some Bosh ones on a little while ago, thought it was those at first. So put another set of bosh on, which are on there now.

Anyway, an update. I cleaned the windscreen with some windowlene, then erasure. I then used a small green Hex pad with the Ceriglass. Then wipe down with the Erasure.

Took it outside, put some water on it, obviously dead flat but no judder, nothing. I think at the end of the wiper sweep, where the blades rest it was a bit squeeky.

So, took it back inside, cleared the edged by hand with ceri after anoth windowlene wipe down.

Given the whole glass another clean with Easure. Wondering whether to try the Forte again!


----------



## Sim

The last 4 or 5 years I've had various glass sealants on so I very rarely need to use the wipers. Once i get to a reasonable speed the water just sheets off the screen.

Have a look at products like Bouncers Drop and Roll or Autobrite Repel. Both are easy to apply, and last at least 3 months for me.


----------



## m0bov

I've re applied the Forte, two coats, went over with the cotton pad loads of times to ensure no high spots. Applied to wipers and left wipers off the screen.

If it judders again, I will buy some Valeo ones! Will look at those other sealants. I tend to do town driving a lot so 20-30 mph!


----------



## Tembaco

I had the same problem. Tried new wipers original and after market, diffrent bramds of coatings. Northing helps.






After some search turns out that some window shields have a certain angle/shape that not even one coating is realy working perfect.


----------



## Lexus-is250

I got some bosch wipers and found them completely rubbish. I got them from Windscreen wipers direct but then replaced them with their own brand ones which are superb. They were highly recommend on auto express tests, they seem softer so grip the screen better and I get no judder at all. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill

After reading countless 'wiper judder' threads on here, I simply avoid using any kind of coating on the windscreen. Using the wipers is no great hardship, and they've been wonderfully squeak and judder free since day one :thumb:


----------



## tosh

On the other hand, I've done about 15 cars over 10 years; my 2 cars every year for the past 5 years and never had any judder. 

Well there was a new x1 that I did (20 miles new) and judder lasted about 5 mins and then disappeared. 

Mainly GT G1 but have used Nanolex and ArtDeShine recently

Perhaps some cars are more prone to it? Not enough tension left in the wiper arms? Too curved?

I change my wipers every year without fail; Bosch for 14 quid it's no hardship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GleemSpray

tosh said:


> I change my wipers every year without fail; Bosch for 14 quid it's no hardship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A work colleague told me once that he had been working over in Europe and took his UK car for a service at a main dealer. When he got the bill, he was surprised to see new windscreen wipers fitted and queried it.

The service manager told him new wiper blades are supposed to be fitted every service and that was standard practice across Europe, but that he had heard the UK doesn't do this.

Does that sound right ?


----------



## MrMatt

Not sure if this is any use but I have found that if you twist the wiper arm to slightly change the angle of the blade on the screen it can remove judder. It has worked wonders on a couple of cars in the past.


----------



## Sh1ner

zzrmatt said:


> Not sure if this is any use but I have found that if you twist the wiper arm to slightly change the angle of the blade on the screen it can remove judder. It has worked wonders on a couple of cars in the past.


Along with aged blades, I find this to be the most common cause of wiper judder.
The blade must be perpendicular to the screen.
Also over application of any coating can cause problems initially.
I prefer G1 and find that it is best applied as though you only have a few drops to cover the entire screen. Three layers like that and find no initial judder and upwards of 6 months life, longer with careful cleaning and no/very dilute screen wash.
I fit hundreds of sets of Bosch blades every year because they last well and are the least likely to judder, in my experience. They are without a doubt my first choice.
I recently tried some Bosch blades from an ebay supplier and they were dreadful so I decided to carry on with my usual but more expensive supplier and they have been no problem. So I have some doubts about the cheaper offerings.
I would choose Bosch over Valeo any day and frequently find the different experiences people have with the same products both interesting and baffling.


----------



## tosh

GleemSpray said:


> A work colleague told me once that he had been working over in Europe and took his UK car for a service at a main dealer. When he got the bill, he was surprised to see new windscreen wipers fitted and queried it.
> 
> The service manager told him new wiper blades are supposed to be fitted every service and that was standard practice across Europe, but that he had heard the UK doesn't do this.
> 
> Does that sound right ?


Could be, sounds like something that is common practice

When I was in Belgium getting my car serviced ( a good few years ago) I was told that during the 'swipe test' my wipers were leaving unacceptable smears and they asked me if I wanted them replaced.

So there is a test and a pass/fail; I remember seeing something on a Bosch website

I don't understand why people skimp on wipers (and tyres, brakes etc); I change mine in the autumn before it's rainy reason, and less daylight. That and fresh windscreen coating makes it a pleasure to drive in the rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

Sh1ner said:


> I recently tried some Bosch blades from an ebay supplier and they were dreadful so I decided to carry on with my usual but more expensive supplier and they have been no problem. So I have some doubts about the cheaper offerings.


I setup a camelcamelcamel Amazon alert, and get Amazon to supply sealed hologrammed Bosch blades in a closed box. One on the car, one in 'stock'

Michelin wipers from Costco are ok when on offer.

Valeo wipers with the Valeo logo on them have been ok for me (I think they're x-treme or something like that)

The most I've paid for a set of Bosch is 18 quid; vehicle specific, not universal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dax

GleemSpray said:


> ...
> 
> The service manager told him new wiper blades are supposed to be fitted every service and that was standard practice across Europe, but that he had heard the UK doesn't do this.
> 
> Does that sound right ?


Across Europe minus the Netherlands then.  Never heard of this. Sounds like easy money making from whoever buys it.


----------



## c87reed

Used Gtechniq G1 on 6 cars now, and have never had any judder; I always take the time to clean the wipers during the application. On some cars we have had the oem blade type, and the others have all had the traditional Bosch style wipers.


----------



## Metblackrat

I have a 2012 VRS and have tried Gtechniq G1, G5, Angelwax H2Go and Gyeon Q2 View. Even with new wipers all have caused horrendous judder. 

I used Brasso to remove all coatings and it's back to bare glass now. No more judder. I think some cars just don't get on with glass sealants.


----------



## hibberd

dax said:


> Across Europe minus the Netherlands then.  Never heard of this. Sounds like easy money making from whoever buys it.


I have lived in the netherlands for 30 odd years and have never heard of it, they do often fill your wiper bottle up and charge for that. What I have found is that alot of the judder is caused by the amount of play in the pin holding the wiper blade to the arm. Its often worn or a sloppy fit and that causes a lot of it. The plastic bits wear out just as the blade does..


----------



## Andyblue

Used to use products on windscreen and ended up with judder, not used anything for a long while now on the windscreen and no issues at all. 
Still use it on the side windows etc with great success.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

TonyHill said:


> After reading countless 'wiper judder' threads on here, I simply avoid using any kind of coating on the windscreen. Using the wipers is no great hardship, and they've been wonderfully squeak and judder free since day one :thumb:


Me too! I like crystal clear wiper acyion and find coatings always seem to leave a bit of a 'radar' ghost/smear at best. Cany beat a perfectly clean screen - no judder, no smear etc. When it tends to get a bit greasy / waterproof then I just Holts mixtra, Bar keepers friend, GTECH c4 , carpro ceri glass with their rayon pad, depending on the level of grease/contaminant. Can't beat just simple clean.

Rest of the cars glass just coated with whatever, Evo3, c2, BSD, latest Carplan.


----------



## shelton

Although the glass products themselves are super popular, this was a common complaint @ Soft99 in Japan. In response, they made glaco brand wipers that don't judder. 

I don't know if you could get hold of them over there, but anyway the 'secret' is graphite. It's nothing complicated, just a powder on the wipers (it even comes off on your hands if you hold them wrong)

Disclaimer: I have not tried this, and I do not know what effect it would have.
As a home remedy, you could try coating the contact surface of the wipers with the softest pencil you can find. Hopefully it wouldn't come off on your glass haha but we haven't had such complaints, although obviously the manufacturing process is a little different.

If anyone tries this, let us know.


----------



## Sh1ner

shelton said:


> Although the glass products themselves are super popular, this was a common complaint @ Soft99 in Japan. In response, they made glaco brand wipers that don't judder.
> 
> I don't know if you could get hold of them over there, but anyway the 'secret' is graphite. It's nothing complicated, just a powder on the wipers (it even comes off on your hands if you hold them wrong)
> 
> Disclaimer: I have not tried this, and I do not know what effect it would have.
> As a home remedy, you could try coating the contact surface of the wipers with the softest pencil you can find. Hopefully it wouldn't come off on your glass haha but we haven't had such complaints, although obviously the manufacturing process is a little different.
> 
> If anyone tries this, let us know.


Most good quality wipers have a powdery graphite coating.
I always assumed it was part of the mould release although the rubber does contain graphite.
You can purchase graphite powder on ebay it is used for radiator valve packing amongst many other uses. It gets everywhere if you are not very careful when in use.
It is also an excellent dry lubricant for door locks etc but obviously can get on clothing, skin etc.


----------



## GleemSpray

If you have a new zip fastener which sticks, you can carefully work a pencil point up and down the teeth and the graphite deposit will then make the zip glide easily. That handy tip is well known and at least 50 years old !!

So i guess you could run a pencil along the wiper blade tip to do the same ???


----------



## tosh

I always wondered what that gray stuff on new wipers was... 

Graphite powder on a make up pad (get the graphite from a locksmith, a bottle will last you a lifetime)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J306TD

Picked the new to me car up Saturday. Coming down the dual carriageway yesterday in the rain. Had to stop due to the wiper judder. Tried some AF Crystal when I got home. It's made no difference. Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

J306TD said:


> Picked the new to me car up Saturday. Coming down the dual carriageway yesterday in the rain. Had to stop due to the wiper judder. Tried some AF Crystal when I got home. It's made no difference. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Could be some rubbish on your blades or windscreen - might be worth cleaning the screen again and wiper blades.

Might also be they've put a coating on the screen ?


----------



## J306TD

Andyblue said:


> Could be some rubbish on your blades or windscreen - might be worth cleaning the screen again and wiper blades.
> 
> Might also be they've put a coating on the screen ?


Tried again. Even with some glass polish still juddering. Any other ideas?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

J306TD said:


> Tried again. Even with some glass polish still juddering. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Easy.

New blades, arms and windscreen.

I'm sure that will sort it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

J306TD said:


> Tried again. Even with some glass polish still juddering. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I know when I've had this issue from previous when I did use products on windscreen (which I've now stopped using) I used AG Glass polish and this seemed to remove it okay.

Might be worth a call to the garage to let them know of the problems you're having, they should be able to sort it...

Another option if you have a clay bar - try this ?


----------



## J306TD

I'll try clay mitt tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt

Try twisting the wiper arms slightly to change the angle of the blade to the screen as I mentioned above. It can take a couple of goes but it has worked for me in the past


----------



## Andyblue

J306TD said:


> I'll try clay mitt tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If this doesn't work, then I'd be contacting the dealer and requesting it looking at / replacement blades ...


----------



## m0bov

I got some Valeo blades at the weekend as its juddering as bad as every even after machine polish of the screen and the Flyby Forte. I might try some G5, I seem to be moving away from Cquartz. Their sap and fall out remover is not as good as others for one.


----------



## J306TD

Andyblue said:


> If this doesn't work, then I'd be contacting the dealer and requesting it looking at / replacement blades ...


Clay mitted today. Still no better. They are sorting a new set of wipers out

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

J306TD said:


> Clay mitted today. Still no better. They are sorting a new set of wipers out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Oh that's good news - hopefully resolves the problem once and for all


----------



## m0bov

So, Valeo blades are no better, so it looks like its def the Flyby which is a big disappointment as I've wasted £50 on two sets of blades plus the money on the sealant its self.

I am thinking of the G5 so will get that next time I'm ordering. The Nanolex or whatever its called is very pricey!


----------



## J306TD

New blades fitted and still juddering 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt

Did you try what I mentioned above?


----------



## chongo

You need to use a DA and some glass polish and pad to remove whatever is on your windscreen. Checkout Carpro they do the stuff you need:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

MrMatt said:


> Did you try what I mentioned above?


Not been the weather to apply glass sealant recently

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

chongo said:


> You need to use a DA and some glass polish and pad to remove whatever is on your windscreen. Checkout Carpro they do the stuff you need:thumb:


Thanks Chongo but I have a rotary. I've already tried AG and AS glass polish

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt

J306TD said:


> Not been the weather to apply glass sealant recently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think thats must have been somone else... I meant twisting the arms... heres a vid about what I mean






Hope it helps!


----------



## Andyblue

J306TD said:


> New blades fitted and still juddering
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Try CIF, I used it over weekend on wife's windscreen as she had something on it which was causing the blades to squeak annoyingly - solved the problem and cheap as chips


----------



## m0bov

Ok so after having Nanolex selant on for a few weeks, I'm back to square 1. Its driving me nuts! I have had a sealant on the car since I've owned it from new (2009) and this juddering is out of nowhere. I am starting to think its something else.

I have tried machine polishing the glass, IPA and Easure, new wipers. I also tried bending the wiper arm in more and the wipers themselves. No change.

I noticed I get less jump when the wipers are moving quicker.


----------



## Rayaan

m0bov said:


> Ok so after having Nanolex selant on for a few weeks, I'm back to square 1. Its driving me nuts! I have had a sealant on the car since I've owned it from new (2009) and this juddering is out of nowhere. I am starting to think its something else.
> 
> I have tried machine polishing the glass, IPA and Easure, new wipers. I also tried bending the wiper arm in more and the wipers themselves. No change.
> 
> I noticed I get less jump when the wipers are moving quicker.


Its probably the fact you're using a coating.

Try a completely bare screen with nothing on bar glass polish and see how it is

Some coatings just dont work on some windscreens - just a fact of life im afraid


----------



## m0bov

Will have to. Its annoying as it always used to be ok, started off with Car lack when it came out and then onto Cquartz when that came on the scene. 

I have ordered some grpahite powered, locksmiths type stuff before i strip off the sealant. Also wondered about replacing the wiper arms.

It jumps on the way up and down flicking the water as it goes.


----------



## m0bov

Also tried bending the arm as per the youtube videos but no luck. It just skips over the glass.


----------



## packard

do You know anyone with the same car that you can try their wipers on and vice versa yours on theirs... know a long shot.

Have you tried the bar keepers friend trick? Worked with a judder on a ford former in the past


----------



## mawallace

Can someone tell me- when you put a sealant on the glass should you also apply some ot the wipers?


----------



## rubberducky1957

Had some judder and bad smearing with H2go so coated the blades - no difference. Solved it today though by draining and flushing the washer bottle then filling with 20% ethanol. Minimal smearing no judder! Was using Normfest Flash which contains additives to feed the wiper rubbers. This and shampoo with gloss agents/wax seem to react with the rubber/H2go - had no issue before H2go and now use additive free shampoo. Was always wary of these additives effect on LSP's anyway.


----------



## chris chappell

If the judder is just in one direction then twisting of the arms always works for me. The rubber blade needs to be 'left behind' by the wiper arm as its sweeps the screen. Just twist accordingly.


----------



## GleemSpray

The VW wiper blade parking system seems to work - blades stay supple and squeak free. Its a bit odd the first few times you switch off the engine and the blades twitch. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyb

I'm experiencing terrible wiper juddering after applying AD repel, tried coating the blades, no joy tried removing and reapplying, no joy. Gutted as I'd just fitted new Bosch blades and was perfect before applying Repel. Now I just want to completely remove it from the windscreen, what is the best product/process to use in order to remove Repel. Thanks


----------



## Andyblue

mikeyb said:


> I'm experiencing terrible wiper juddering after applying AD repel, tried coating the blades, no joy tried removing and reapplying, no joy. Gutted as I'd just fitted new Bosch blades and was perfect before applying Repel. Now I just want to completely remove it from the windscreen, what is the best product/process to use in order to remove Repel. Thanks


You could see if they do a product to remove it.

Bar keepers friend (powder version) may work as this is a very good cleaner.

There are a few specific glass polishes out there that might work.

Unfortunately, you may also need to replace wipers again if they've become contaminated / impregnated with the product.

This is why I stopped using anything on the windscreen... hope you get it sorted.


----------



## mikeyb

Andyblue said:


> You could see if they do a product to remove it.
> 
> Bar keepers friend (powder version) may work as this is a very good cleaner.
> 
> There are a few specific glass polishes out there that might work.
> 
> Unfortunately, you may also need to replace wipers again if they've become contaminated / impregnated with the product.
> 
> This is why I stopped using anything on the windscreen... hope you get it sorted.


Cheers Andyblue... Good point about the wiper blades becoming contaminated. I found that I'd kept the previous set of wiper blades so swapped them over and gave them a try and there was less juddering but not perfect. I then set about APC and claying the window, followed by AG glass polish by hand and the wiper action is much better.

I then replaced the wipers for the other pair that had a coating of repel on and they should signs of juddering, so I think you might be right with the contamination and needing a new set.

Seems such a shame, as repel does seem a really good product at beading the water off the glass, I applied it to the side windows.


----------



## Del-GTi

Use cerium oxide to fully get rid of the repel. That will give you a very clean, smooth screen.


----------



## ALANSHR

I suggest fully cleaning blade with wd40, worked a treat for me.


----------



## ridders66

Personal choice, this one. I have Gtechniq G1 on all my windows and mirrors except the windscreen. I just don't like glass sealants on the windscreen. Over time, even the best coatings will cause the wipers to judder.


----------

